# Lightning strikes golf course green



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What a cool picture!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been thinking of the soil effects after seeing the image this am. I haven't made up my mind other than a really deep areation.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

https://indianapublicmedia.org/amomentofscience/lightening-helps-fertilize-soil/


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@dfw_pilot damn, I was a little slow :-/.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

*LIGHTENING*


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

hahah. I thought i spelled it wrong in the title. You scared me .


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Looks like the green has blood veins


----------

